# H502 too wide - trying H51



## markr6 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I love my new H502 I just recieved but it's just to darn floody for me. I mean REALLY FLOODY. This thing is 100% perfect for close-up tasks, but I would need to burn it at full power to feel comfortable hiking and seeing far enough in the distance. And even then, just not enough throw.

So I decided to sell my H502 once I have posting permissions in the marketplace, and I have an H51 on order. I'm assuming I can handle a hotspot for closer up camp activities and use it for hiking...where the H502 just couldn't get the job done in both areas. BUMMER! I really like the size of this thing.

Can anyone else that found it too floody and switched to an H51 provide any feedback? Does the scotch tape diffuser idea sound like a good balance for me?


----------



## Leoht (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't have a 502 but I do own a h51 and I think it is perfect for camping. I have used it for everything from cooking to cutting wood with a chainsaw. And there is defiantly enough throw for hiking.


----------



## thaugen (Jul 26, 2012)

I would say keep the H502 for your close-up tasks and get an H51 for times you need more throw. I have an H502d and an H31w that complement one another very nicely.


----------



## Bolster (Jul 26, 2012)

Again? 

We just had this conversation, chapter and verse, in the H502 thread, and again in the "80 degree poll," and who knows where else. 

Summary: If you want a light that throws, don't get the H502. It is not designed for night hiking. It is not designed to throw. Wrong tool for the job. The H51f has a beam spread of 90 degrees with a weighted center beam. Try that. Still too wide? Try an H51. 

To set the record straight, the H502 is NOT "too wide," as the title states. It is too wide _for your purposes. _It's excellent for mine, and for a lot of other people's, too. The fault isn't in the light itself, the fault is mismatching light with need. I don't know how that's possible, after all the words that have been spilled on this topic already.


----------



## Philonous (Jul 26, 2012)

Why not just couple it with a headbanded-SC51 on top? Their new headbands allow you to do this easily, so you can have a H502 strapped around your head and positioned on your forehead, and a second light like the SC51 looped through the slit on the top of the rubber holder of the H502, and around the band at the back. That way you get all the benefits of your floody H502, the distance offered by the SC51, more light overall, still have both your hands free, and no loss of comfort (in fact if anything, I found the top strap formed by the SC51 headband made the H502 less liable to move).


I think people are seeing this as an either-or situation, and creating something of a false dilemma for themselves. These lights are tiny, and two of them can now be combined almost hassle-free into one headband setup that offers width and depth appropriate to almost any situation.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 26, 2012)

Woah everyone calm down. "Too wide", as in "too wide" for my tasks, as I clearly stated. That's why I'm trying the H51 out. Just stating my feelings and hope to help out someone else in my similar situation. I even clearly stated that the 502 is perfect for certain tasks. Thanks to those of you that did not put words in my mouth and instead offered help, which I appreciate very much in forums. And in my opinion, every forum is going to have similar threads, whether it be a few days apart or a year in between - it just happens. I know it can be annoying but it keeps things interesting and shows the popularity of certain topics in my opinion.

Edit: Bolster, I just noticed in your signature that you have a good deal of knowledge with headlamps...so I can see if my post got to you as just another person looking for a do-it-all headlamp, which clearly doesn't exist.


----------



## Philonous (Jul 26, 2012)

No, your position is completely understandable. That said, if you do find the H502 useful for some things, I would seriously think about keeping it and adding the SC51 to your headband setup. It offers all the characteristics of the H51 in terms of beam pattern etc, so unless you're dead set against having more than one light on your head (and again, it's so comfortable I can't see why), combining the SC51 with the H502 seems like a better option.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 26, 2012)

I use the H51f in your situation. I also have the H51 but don't care for it without tape over it in which case one might as well get the H51f.


----------



## Bolster (Jul 27, 2012)

markr6 said:


> Woah everyone calm down.



Yep, you're right. My bad. I shouldn't have jumped down your throat. I forget that not everyone reads the forum as closely as I do. Your question has been under ongoing discussion for weeks in several other threads. While it's nice when people read ongoing discussions before posting new threads on the same topic, obviously that's not a requirement, or even likely to happen. 

Others have been critical of the H502 for being "too wide" at 120 (for their purposes) and I'm squarely in the "It's a specialty tool and great for what it's designed" camp. I happen to be one of those that _needs_ a specialty, wide-angle lamp like the H502, and I'm thrilled to have it. I like it better than the H501s which have the 80 spread that some posters revere. 

I wish I had a soap box where I could announce that the H502 will likely disappoint the many night hikers that frequent this forum, and that's no fault of the H502. As you've already discovered, the H51f and the H51 do a much better job of covering the trail and putting the light forward.

If you want to modify the beam on either of those so it's a little wider, either gcbryan's tape, or DC fix, are good solutions. Personally I prefer to use a rattle can of "window frost" as it's more permanent and looks original when it dries. And a drop of solvent on a rag removes it, if you change your mind.


----------



## beamis (Jul 29, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> I use the H51f in your situation. I also have the H51 but don't care for it without tape over it in which case one might as well get the H51f.



I feel that way mostly about my H51w, but the difference is there's no tape you can put on an H51f to create a hotspot. I like to keep things as versatile as I can.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Jul 29, 2012)

Post deleted.


----------



## gcbryan (Aug 4, 2012)

beamis said:


> I feel that way mostly about my H51w, but the difference is there's no tape you can put on an H51f to create a hotspot. I like to keep things as versatile as I can.



True. I just found that I never want that kind of hotspot from my headlamp while hiking. It doesn't though all that much further anyway and it's annoying (the sharp cut-off).

I generally carry a not so big thrower (flashlight) in my pocket or backpack for those rare times when I need throw for a few minutes.


----------



## fiberguy (Aug 5, 2012)

Philonous said:


> Why not just couple it with a headbanded-SC51 on top? Their new headbands allow you to do this easily, so you can have a H502 strapped around your head and positioned on your forehead, and a second light like the SC51 looped through the slit on the top of the rubber holder of the H502, and around the band at the back. That way you get all the benefits of your floody H502, the distance offered by the SC51, more light overall, still have both your hands free, and no loss of comfort (in fact if anything, I found the top strap formed by the SC51 headband made the H502 less liable to move).
> 
> 
> I think people are seeing this as an either-or situation, and creating something of a false dilemma for themselves. These lights are tiny, and two of them can now be combined almost hassle-free into one headband setup that offers width and depth appropriate to almost any situation.




I have an SC51 and an H502 incoming (have it in hand Monday). This is quite possibly the most awesome idea/news I've read since joining CPF. I have a friend who swears by his lower end headlamps. He hasn't seen either of my lights. I'm gonna totally destroy what he shows off  

Seriously, from a work and an all around aspect, this is absolutely genius. Thanks a lot. The thought of combining those two lights has taken my excitement to an entire new level. I look forward to playing with my headstraps and figuring this out for myself. Pure genius of CPF. Love it!


----------



## Grizzman (Aug 6, 2012)

I've now had my H502D, my first headlamp, for most of a week now, and I must say that it has excelled for every use for which I have employed it. This has ranged from working on my under-desk computer, to rewiring my car's stereo system after dark in the relatively cool temps (not cool enough, though), to general walking around the house and yard.

I spent weeks trying to decide between the H51F, H502, and H51. I was worried that the H502 would be so floody to make it only useful for up close work. That doesn't seem to be the case. I will likely go remote camping/hiking in a week or so, possibly for over a week, so I'll have lots of opportunities to try it out in the wild. Just from walking around my dark backyard with non-adjusted eyes, it should provide plenty of light for any night time wandering I'll be doing. As I'll also have other lights with me with reasonably low lows, they will be used if I need any more reach than the H502D is capable of providing.

Will I keep this as my only headlamp for all purposes? Doubtful, as no one light is perfect for all situations. Pairing this with an SC51 as Philoneous has demonstrated, may end up being an outstanding solution.

Overall, I'm very satisfied.....and fully believe I should have bought a headlamp years ago.

Grizz


----------



## Philonous (Aug 6, 2012)

fiberguy said:


> I have an SC51 and an H502 incoming (have it in hand Monday). This is quite possibly the most awesome idea/news I've read since joining CPF. I have a friend who swears by his lower end headlamps. He hasn't seen either of my lights. I'm gonna totally destroy what he shows off
> 
> Seriously, from a work and an all around aspect, this is absolutely genius. Thanks a lot. The thought of combining those two lights has taken my excitement to an entire new level. I look forward to playing with my headstraps and figuring this out for myself. Pure genius of CPF. Love it!




Now we are both... Enlightened! =p


----------



## larcal (Nov 17, 2012)

post deleted


----------



## Gregozedobe (Nov 18, 2012)

markr6 said:


> ......Can anyone else that found it too floody and switched to an H51 provide any feedback? Does the scotch tape diffuser idea sound like a good balance for me?



From what you've described I suggest a H51 with some diffuser film on the lens. This will give a similar beam to the H51f, but give you the option of removing the film if you ever really want more throw.

Lots of people prefer two lights for camping: a wide angle headlamp for close up work, and a hand held thrower to shine on stuff that is further away (also less chance of blinding people around you than if you have a throwy headlamp).


----------



## markr6 (Nov 18, 2012)

Gregozedobe said:


> From what you've described I suggest a H51 with some diffuser film on the lens. This will give a similar beam to the H51f, but give you the option of removing the film if you ever really want more throw.
> 
> Lots of people prefer two lights for camping: a wide angle headlamp for close up work, and a hand held thrower to shine on stuff that is further away (also less chance of blinding people around you than if you have a throwy headlamp).



I've been using the DC Fix diffuser film for a couple months now on my H51, quite often for running at night

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?246875-Phaserburn-s-Diffusion-Film-DC-Fix-CPF-Service&p=2624472&viewfull=1#post2624472

What a great setup!!! I previously used semi-transparent tape which was fine, but this stuff is even better. Soft, smooth, even spill with no artifacts. I find myself using it a lot more than my H502 now, but I really miss the battery capacity indicator.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have both H502D and H51NW. 2 different lamps for two different purposes. Both excell at their specific lighting purposes.

My only two headlamps aside from an old Black Diamond incan, but currently eyeballing a Spark SD-6CW for a little more kick.


----------



## williaty (Apr 16, 2013)

Philonous said:


> Why not just couple it with a headbanded-SC51 on top? Their new headbands allow you to do this easily, so you can have a H502 strapped around your head and positioned on your forehead, and a second light like the SC51 looped through the slit on the top of the rubber holder of the H502, and around the band at the back. That way you get all the benefits of your floody H502, the distance offered by the SC51, more light overall, still have both your hands free, and no loss of comfort (in fact if anything, I found the top strap formed by the SC51 headband made the H502 less liable to move).


Can you post a picture of this setup? I'm having a hard time visualizing the rigging for what you're suggesting.


----------



## Swede74 (Apr 17, 2013)

williaty said:


> Can you post a picture of this setup? I'm having a hard time visualizing the rigging for what you're suggesting.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314290-ZebraLight-H502-XM-L/page38

Post #1111.

Hope you don't mind my jumping in here.


----------



## williaty (Apr 17, 2013)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## atlr (Apr 18, 2013)

Direct link to post 1111


----------



## atlr (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are side-by-side images of Philonous demonstrating the H502 by itself, the SC51 by itself and the H502 + SC51 combination from his post. If you reply to this message, please, please, please do not include a quote which repeats the images.


----------

